# My shoal of S. Geryi



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Havent put up a pic of these guys in a long time. I got them around 4-5" and now they are 5-6". Had them for 6 months or so.









I love these dudes!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Very sweet pic....Gurke...the geryi look really healthy....makes me want to get some ....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

wow....those GT 350's!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice, how big tank? I plan to shoal 3 or 4 in 60x18x16 75g, will that work?


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Those fish are sweet. Those are my dream fish, but their too expensive.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow nice freakin geryi GG. i forgot you had those :laugh:

Joe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Quite a nice collection of monsters you have!!!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, Jeff









Got some close-ups and/or full tank shots - I love those grass-like plants: they look sweet


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice looking fish. I want some :nod: Hmmmmmmm, thinking about it :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

geryi shoals are awesome, you need to rip off hareballs light blue background though.. it gives them a nice glow.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They have great color. The light is pretty dim for taking pictures, being a only a 24" light so the flash tends to wash them out a little.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i want some


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

those geryi are awesome ..would also like to know tank size.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what flash level are you using on the camera?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> what flash level are you using on the camera?


 Didnt know there were flash levels. I just point and shoot.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: thats what i was doing for a long time, i just recently got into flash level adjustments on digital cameras, you can turn the flash down to a minimum and it really give you the kind of picture your looking for, without washing out the geryis color. Its hard to capture how sweet looking geryi are.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice jeff..keep those pics coming...


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

awesome shoal GG . . . I have always wanted a tank full of those little badasses!

~Will.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome...more pics please...







!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What are those plants?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice geryis


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey X, they are all fake plants. That big one I wish I could remember where i got it because it is the coolest fake plant i have ever seen. I have the tank loaded with obstructions for my guys to hide from aggression. I have a couple that seem to be paired off and keeping the other in the weeds.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice tank and those geryi's look badass


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice GG , 
I don't think there are many things as nice as a shaol of Geryi


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

They look great GG.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

awsome pics GG

how big is that tank ... i got an empty 60 gallon and a 60 gallon tall!! wanna know how many geryi i can get in there.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is a sweet tank you have there i must say


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

Great pics,

I agree with bdking- If you can, turn your flash level to a minmum (I only found that option recently too) gives much better results. I also find (get the camera as close to the tank as poss and zoom all the way out) IF you can manage it without scaring the fish press lens up against glass (that way when the flash goes off you dont get any flash reflection from the tank glass) Obviously not good for full tank shots etc BUT perfect for that close up of individual fish (and teeth)....
All my photo's taken with a bog standard digi camera (no proffessional kit) and some have come up trumps others not - trial and error i guess, but those tips work for me...


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

nice looking fish


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

great looking fish!!!


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice fish.
I wish I could afford thos







e.


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Keep the pics coming. Awesome collection!


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

MikeH. said:


> Those fish are sweet. Those are my dream fish, but their too expensive.










My sentiments exactly..


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah imagine them doing what their family is known to do... -$135, another -$135

but i would love to have a geryi shoal if they werent so expensive! do they seem to grow quicker than other serras?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great looking geryis


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> yeah imagine them doing what their family is known to do... -$135, another -$135
> 
> but i would love to have a geryi shoal if they werent so expensive! do they seem to grow quicker than other serras?


 I dont notice any difference in growth. They have only grown about an inch since I have had them.


----------

